# Star Wars Appreication Thread



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm sure there are, but is anyone else a major star wars head? for years i have bought and sold customized star wars figures, i'm a huge fan of the movies and the books, comics as well, who else is strong with the force?


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 24, 2007)

I used to be a real SW geek, but it has died down a bit the last several years. It's still awesometasticness, though.


----------



## Vince (Jun 24, 2007)

I know donnie sometimes makes shannon dress up in a metal bikini. Does that count?


----------



## Shawn (Jun 24, 2007)

I've always liked Star Wars.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 24, 2007)

i'v bought guitars with profit from my figure biz, gotta love that man


----------



## bostjan (Jun 24, 2007)

Gotta admit I love Star Wars. Just went to the Star Wars exhibit at the children's museum with my girl and her kids.

I used to read the comics back when the comics were about Darth Vader and Boba Fett and stuff.

When I was a kid, I had a ton of the action figures and stuff.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 24, 2007)

Vince said:


> I know donnie sometimes makes shannon dress up in a metal bikini. Does that count?






I loved episodes IV - VI. But I wasn't so crazy about all the prequels. They just didn't do it for me.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 24, 2007)

yea, but everyone had seen the originals for so many years, they never could have made a set of movies to make all of the fans happy


----------



## Vince (Jun 24, 2007)

I like all Star Wars movies and most of the books.

My favorite SW stories though, are not necessarily the ones Lucas wrote.

In particular I'm quite fond of:

Heir to the Empire - book by Timothy Zahn
Shadows of the Empire - book by Steve Perry
Dark Lord: The Rise of Darth Vader - book by James Luceno
Darth Bane: Path of Destruction - book by Drew Karpyshyn

Maybe the best SW story ever was Knights of the Old Republic, the RPG. Revan is hands-down the most complex character in the SW universe.

I am a big fan of Karpyshyn's writing. He did excellent work on KOTOR & the Darth Bane novel, and I'm currently reading his Mass Effect novel & anxiously waiting for the Mass Effect RPG to be released.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 24, 2007)

All I'm going to say about episode one is this: Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, some people think that Timothy Zahn is better at writing Star Wars stories than George Lucas is. I like his stuff, but I didn't think the Prequels were really that bad. I'm glad they did the prequels rather than sequels.


----------



## Vince (Jun 24, 2007)

Timothy Zahn is too long winded. I've read 6 of his books. I've liked one. His ending of "The Last Command" about made me puke.


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2007)

What a coincidence. I've been on a Star Wars kick for the last few days. I've been watching them in numerical order (since I've never done that before) and over the past few days, I watched Episode I, II, III, IV, and V. I'm planning on watching episode VI tonight. "Return Of The Jedi" has always been my favorite Star Wars, followed by "The Empire Strikes Back."



bostjan said:


> Yeah, some people think that Timothy Zahn is better at writing Star Wars stories than George Lucas is. I like his stuff, but I didn't think the Prequels were really that bad. I'm glad they did the prequels rather than sequels.



I don't think the prequels are as bad as people make them out to be. Actually, I really really like "Revenge Of The Sith." "The Phantom Menace" could have actually been a pretty cool movie if there had been no Jar Jar Binks, Anakin had been a little less obnoxious, and a few other changes. The light saber fight at the beginning of the movie and the one at the end between Quin Gon and Obi Wan against Darth Maul were really cool.

A lot of people complain about the cheesy lines in the prequels, but they seem to forget about how many cheesy lines there are in the original trilogy. In high school, my best friend and I jokingly made a "Star Wars: Special Edition Special Edition" where we mocked and exaggerated Lucas' Special Edition. Among some of the things we changed, we upped the amount of "I've got a bad feeling about this" and "looks like we got company" lines.

Granted, the original trilogy's cheesy lines didn't have to do with romance, so we don't get any horrible lines like "You're so... beautiful." "Only because I'm so in love." No... only because I'm so in love with you." "So love have made you blind?" "That's not what I meant." Ah... those lines are SO bad... 

I've been a Star Wars fan since I was 7 years old. I've owned over 10 Star Wars games by now (Rebel Assault 1 and 2, Shadows Of The Empire, Pod Racer, Star Wars - for Game Gear, Super Empire Strikes Back, and a bunch more I'm not remembering right now). In general, games based off of movies really really suck, but there are A LOT of really really good Star Wars games.

I also like how Anakin _was_ the chosen one from the prophecy but not in the way they had expected. Kind of an interesting twist there. I didn't like how he had a virgin birth...

Well, anyway, won't go into my complaints. I'll just say that overall I've really liked the entire series. Episodes 4-6 are all masterpieces and 1-3 are pretty entertaining good films for the most part.


----------



## Vince (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree with Naren. The sword fights, planets, Ray Park & Liam Neeson are the saving graces of Episode I for me.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 25, 2007)

Yep, I pretty much agree with everyone else.

Episodes 4 - 6 are complete masterpieces that could not be improved in anyway shape or form. Even 30 years later.  

Episodes 1 - 3 I thought sucked. But that's only because I can't help but compare them to the originals. Which you shouldn't do, as they will never come anywhere close to the originals.

The originals are pure classics though. They will just never get old.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was a huge Star Wars nerd when I was little, and I still like it today. I actually do enjoy all of the movies.

I hope they would make a Shadows of the Empire movie  or a movie chronicaling Han Solos younger days


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> "Return Of The Jedi" has always been my favorite Star Wars, followed by "The Empire Strikes Back."



You are part of a rebel alliance and a traitor. Take him away!


----------



## RonGriff (Jun 25, 2007)

I like Star Wars and ive liked it since I was a kid. I own all the dvds and videos too, huge fan.


----------



## Durero (Jun 25, 2007)

Naren said:


> What a coincidence. I've been on a Star Wars kick for the last few days. I've been watching them in numerical order (since I've never done that before) and over the past few days, I watched Episode I, II, III, IV, and V. I'm planning on watching episode VI tonight. "Return Of The Jedi" has always been my favorite Star Wars, followed by "The Empire Strikes Back."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a coincidence for me too - girlfriend & I just finished watching them in numerical order for the last 6 nights in a row. It was really fun! Nice to see the whole arc of Anakin's life.


I pretty much agree with everything in your post 
Especially about how cheesy the old 3 actually are. We probably don't notice bad dialogue & acting as much when we're kids, and I think most people have very romanticized memories about how good the old trilogy was. Don't get me wrong - I'm a huge fan of all 6 movies, but I kept watching 4-6 as an adult, so when 1-3 started being released I had no illusions of what to expect acting-wise, and I enjoyed them tremendously (often to my friend's bewilderment )
George Lucas can't write dialogue to save his life imo, but it's the quality of the overall story & underlying mythological themes that makes it work so well. He says himself that he's a visual storyteller and these days I find myself liking episodes 1-3 more than 4-6 because of the quality of the visuals, and especially because of the vastly superior martial arts scenes.

The Darth Maul fight is just beautiful imo, and the Obiwan/Vader fight is as well!

just my 2¢


(and yes I fully expect to be  for liking 1-3 more  )


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 25, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> You are part of a rebel alliance and a traitor. Take him away!



classic line...... i love it anyone else know any more classic lines?


----------



## playstopause (Jun 25, 2007)

Huge fan here too.

Star wars has to be the movie i've seen the most (around a hundred times...). Also, it's the first time i sat in a cinema.

Had the figurines as a kid and all the other stuff (Millenium Falcon, At-At, X-Wing fighter, etc.). I have all the dvd's and i watch them a couple of times a year.



ohio_eric said:


> All I'm going to say about episode one is this: Jar Jar Binks.



Yeah...  That one really turned into a child movie.

At last, "Revange of the sith" was not that bad at all. Out of the 3 episodes, it really had to be the best one. And it is.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm a big Star Wars fan. I've played/owned countless games (Pod Racer series, Jedi Knight series, the Episode 3 and 1 games, X-Wing for the PC, Rouge Squadron, Starfighter, Galactic Battlegrounds, KOTOR series, Battlefront series, Bounty Hunter, Clone Wars, Shadows of the Empire). I was also on a livejournal community where we roleplayed at Sith Lords in a post-episode 6 scenario. I was just reading it through a half an hour ago or so and it was pretty fun, now that I remember .

I pretty much agree with everything Naren said as well. I also had a Star Wars marathon a few days ago. If only the newest three didn't have such awkward dialouge (and Jar Jar ). It's a shame, becuase they are otherwise damn good movies. My favorite is Episode 5.



Darth Vader said:


> You are part of a rebel alliance and a traitor. Take him away!



 

All this talk about Star Wars reminds me of...



CLERKS said:


> Randal: So they build another Death Star, right?
> Dante: Yeah.
> Randal: Now the first one they built was completed and fully operational before the Rebels destroyed it.
> Dante: Luke blew it up. Give credit where it's due.
> ...


----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2007)

^ Colin that Clerks quote is priceless!


----------



## Naren (Jun 26, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> You are part of a rebel alliance and a traitor. Take him away!



You can't win, Darth. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 26, 2007)

Indeed!


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 26, 2007)

I was just watching that Clerks scene on Youtube last week! Great stuff.


----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2007)

"Impressive.....

Most impressive."



"You'll find I'm full of surprises."


----------



## Durero (Jun 26, 2007)

Darth Vader said:


> You are part of a rebel alliance and a traitor. Take him away!


Isn't it "take _her_ away"?


----------



## NemesisTheory (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a sorta big Star Wars fan. It was pretty much god to me when I was little up until I got crazy about GI Joe, He-Man, and Transformers. Return of the Jedi is one of the first movies I really remember seeing in the theater. I had tons of the toys and spent countless hours playing with them. I still enjoy almost all of the movies, except for the stupid bits when Anakin is a kid and some of the Jar Jar stuff. I am a huge fan of the New Jedi Order books. The Vong war is just amazingly creative and epic! 

Scott


----------



## Ancestor (Jun 26, 2007)

A New Hope, Empire and Return. Great. I'll never forget seeing the first one. Changed my life.


----------



## Vegetta (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a fan - as for the EU books I have only read a handful I like Michael Stackpole the best. I talk to R.A Salvatore' (killer of Chewbacca) son online a lot on War IRC) I have several figures (12') (limited edition/rare ones) 

Supposedly a KOTOR mmo is in the works (should be an announcement here in a week or so)


----------



## T_money419 (Jun 26, 2007)

IT'S A TRAP!!


----------



## noodles (Jun 26, 2007)

Durero said:


> Especially about how cheesy the old 3 actually are. We probably don't notice bad dialogue & acting as much when we're kids, and I think most people have very romanticized memories about how good the old trilogy was. Don't get me wrong - I'm a huge fan of all 6 movies, but I kept watching 4-6 as an adult, so when 1-3 started being released I had no illusions of what to expect acting-wise, and I enjoyed them tremendously (often to my friend's bewilderment )
> George Lucas can't write dialogue to save his life imo, but it's the quality of the overall story & underlying mythological themes that makes it work so well. He says himself that he's a visual storyteller and these days I find myself liking episodes 1-3 more than 4-6 because of the quality of the visuals, and especially because of the vastly superior martial arts scenes.



Sir Alec Guinness hated the movies for this very reason:



IMDB said:


> Reportedly answered one "Star Wars" fan's boast that he'd seen the first movie over a hundred times, with a nod and the words "Promise me you'll never watch it again." The boy was stunned, but his mother thanked Guinness.
> 
> [On how much he disliked working on Star Wars and his attempts to encourage George Lucas to kill off Obi-Wan Kenobi]: "And he agreed with me. What I didn't tell him was that I just couldn't go on speaking those bloody awful, banal lines. I'd had enough of the mumbo jumbo. I shrivel up every time someone mentions Star Wars to me."
> 
> [during filming of Star Wars]: "Apart from the money, I regret having embarked on the film. I like them well enough, but it's not an acting job, the dialogue - which is lamentable - keeps being changed and only slightly improved, and I find myself old and out of touch with the young."


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 26, 2007)

love the movies, empire is my fav...I get tired of the predictable happy endings that dominate hollywood.

when I was in college, this dude one year got some jarjar style glue-ons for his head and some 70's clothes and did halloween as "JarJarPornStar"...it was fucking awesome


----------



## leatherface2 (Jun 26, 2007)

Naren said:


> You can't win, Darth. If you strike me down, I shall become more powerful than you could possibly imagine.[i say this to my boss every day.lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 21, 2007)

when 900 years old you reach, shred as good you will.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 22, 2007)

I used to love star wars. I read the entire Galaxy of Fear series when I was much younger. My aunt got me a subscription to the Star Wars magazine, even though I didn't really want it


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 22, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> I used to love star wars. I read the entire Galaxy of Fear series when I was much younger. My aunt got me a subscription to the Star Wars magazine, even though I didn't really want it



 I used to have the galaxy of fear one where the planet tries to eat them!

Crazy!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 22, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> I used to have the galaxy of fear one where the planet tries to eat them!
> 
> Crazy!



I've always wanted to know if the name of the planet "D'vouran" was trying to be a pun.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 25, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> classic line...... i love it anyone else know any more classic lines?



I've always been fond of 
"but I wanted to go to Toshi's station to pick up some power converters!"

I am also a huge fan of this series, and science fiction in general.


----------



## Sometimes7 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Lucas didn't write the dialogue in Empire or Return of the Jedi. He only did an outline of how is was to progress. Lawrence Kasden was one of the writers I know that.


----------



## Vince (Sep 27, 2007)

noodles said:


> Sir Alec Guinness hated the movies for this very reason:



I always thought that was quite an arrogant, 'bitter old man' kind of statement from him. The SW movies aren't Shakespeare, they're fun escapism. I don't think he got that.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 27, 2007)

sir alec what-the-fuck-his-name-is has to be like the only guy ever not to like star wars


----------



## bostjan (Sep 27, 2007)

I dunno, no matter how bad a movie turns out, it's what you do with the dialogue that makes your part. That's why I laugh at Keanu Reeves. He does pretty much the same thing with the dialogue. Now, editing can bite you in the ass! Say you do 15 takes of the same scene and the editor picks the worst one of yours. That's reason to be mad.


But back OT, I appreciate Star Wars movies.

Has anyone heard anything new about the clone wars tv series? I have heard nothing.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 27, 2007)

FYI, the MOST uninspiring thing for an actor is to have a badly written text.
Complete "turn-off" for them.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 27, 2007)

playstopause said:


> FYI, the MOST uninspiring thing for an actor is to have a badly written text.
> Complete "turn-off" for them.



Understood, but it's a sci-fi movie.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 27, 2007)

i have only heard that the clone wars tv series is gonna be out in 08


----------



## playstopause (Sep 27, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Understood, but it's a sci-fi movie.



I know. Actors still have a text to say though. Some actors can't get over the fact that a script is badly written, no matter what genre it is.


----------



## Vince (Oct 6, 2007)

bostjan said:


> Has anyone heard anything new about the clone wars tv series?



Yes.


----------

